# Am I considered a bad tortoise owner?



## Anthony Willett (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi, I ask this question because in the past I lost two young tortoises, and really think that if i had supervised them better I would still have them today.

The first: it was too small to have a microchip and so I built a sturdy temporary outdoor brick enclosure. I put a light sheet of wood on part of the top enclosure to create shelter, and due to a small gust of wind it fell into the enclosure and created an escape ramp.

The second:, again too small to have a microchip, was given to me from my neighbors as a result of losing the other (I was young and naive and accepted it). The outdoor enclosure was very secure apart from two corners that I blocked off well with wood planks and large stones. I was 16 and at school, when my dad decided to take the tortoise outside and remove the wood from one corner to create a shelter for it. I told him multiple times about those escape routes and well I guess he didn’t listen. But in the end I should’ve fixed it in place!!

So today I look after my first ever and only tortoise and take care of her like a little daughter. I have been pondering this question for years.
Am I bad owner??

Thank you for reading this post.


----------



## Krista S (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m not sure what purpose it would serve to have strangers opinions on this question with the limited information you’ve provided. To me, it sounds like you were too young to be left in charge of caring for an endangered species and you made some mistakes. You would be a bad owner if you didn’t learn from those mistakes and try to improve your husbandry. 

What kind of tortoise do you have now? How long have you had her and how do you care for her?


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2021)

Anthony Willett said:


> Hi, I ask this question because in the past I lost two young tortoises, and really think that if i had supervised them better I would still have them today.
> 
> The first: it was too small to have a microchip and so I built a sturdy temporary outdoor brick enclosure. I put a light sheet of wood on part of the top enclosure to create shelter, and due to a small gust of wind it fell into the enclosure and created an escape ramp.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a reasonable question. Your first mistake was a mistake of ignorance. We all make these mistakes. I certainly have. That is why a forum like this is so great. We can learn from the mistakes of others, and not have to learn the hard way as so many of us did before the internet.

The second mistake wasn't even yours. You learned from your mistake and then did it right the second time. Not your fault your Dad both made a mistake and failed to listen. Those are HIS mistakes.

Neither of these things make you or anyone else a bad owner. A bad owner doesn't learn from mistakes, doesn't learn the correct care for their species, feeds the wrong foods, lets the tortoise roam loose inside or outside, uses the wrong products, and chooses to remain willfully ignorant. You are none of those things. Quite the opposite on all points.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi and welcome.
Are you in the UK?
We can't really answer your question, although I can understand you would have been upset at losing the torts.
The main thing is that you want to do better this time around. Hopefully you are now older and wiser and have learnt from your mistakes. You have all the help you could wish for on this forum with up to date advice you won't find anywhere else.
This is the caresheet for the main species available in the UK





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org




Read that and ask as many questions as you like.

I would only consider someone to be a bad owner if they didn't learn from their mistakes or were given good advice and chose to ignore it to the detriment of their tort 
if you post some pics of your tort and his enclosure and lamps you'll get great feedback on anything that may need changing to keep your tort safe and healthy.


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 21, 2021)

As others have said, we don't have enough information to either indict or absolve... everybody makes mistakes, especially when they're young... the trick is learning from those mistakes and not making the same ones again.

Good luck!

Jamie


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2021)

OMG YES, HORRIBLE LMAO 
I am totally kidding, trying to give a little smile or laugh. Like others have said, absolutely not. Like Tom stated, terrible pet owners not only won't learn from their own mistakes but won't even do research to do better.
If you knew what happened was going to happen, you would have done different to begin with.


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I’m not sure what purpose it would serve to have strangers opinions on this question with the limited information you’ve provided. To me, it sounds like you were too young to be left in charge of caring for an endangered species and you made some mistakes. You would be a bad owner if you didn’t learn from those mistakes and try to improve your husbandry.
> 
> What kind of tortoise do you have now? How long have you had her and how do you care for her?


Herman’s tortoise, all the tortoises were Herman’s. I’ve had her for nearly 8 years. Bath her twice a week and feed her mainly garden weeds and lambs lettuce. And she seems to very happy in her 8ft by 8ft outdoor enclosure. 
Just wanted peoples thoughts on this situation.

Thank you for your reply?


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Are you in the UK?
> We can't really answer your question, although I can understand you would have been upset at losing the torts.
> The main thing is that you want to do better this time around. Hopefully you are now older and wiser and have learnt from your mistakes. You have all the help you could wish for on this forum with up to date advice you won't find anywhere else.
> ...


Thank you for your reply,
Yes, I'm in the UK so there really no chance of those tortoises surviving out in the wild. I'm now 19 and keep my first Hermans tortoise and make sure she is happy and healthy. I'll have a look at that care sheet after I reply back to everyone on the post, didn't think I'd get so many.


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> I don't think this is a reasonable question. Your first mistake was a mistake of ignorance. We all make these mistakes. I certainly have. That is why a forum like this is so great. We can learn from the mistakes of others, and not have to learn the hard way as so many of us did before the internet.
> 
> The second mistake wasn't even yours. You learned from your mistake and then did it right the second time. Not your fault your Dad both made a mistake and failed to listen. Those are HIS mistakes.
> 
> Neither of these things make you or anyone else a bad owner. A bad owner doesn't learn from mistakes, doesn't learn the correct care for their species, feeds the wrong foods, lets the tortoise roam loose inside or outside, uses the wrong products, and chooses to remain willfully ignorant. You are none of those things. Quite the opposite on all points.


Thank you so much for your reply, it made me quite happy. : )


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 323617
> 
> 
> As others have said, we don't have enough information to either indict or absolve... everybody makes mistakes, especially when they're young... the trick is learning from those mistakes and not making the same ones again.
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I posted this weird thread just to see what people thought about my mistake and I guess also my dad's mistake and tried to make it brief just so it wasn't too long.


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

wellington said:


> OMG YES, HORRIBLE LMAO
> I am totally kidding, trying to give a little smile or laugh. Like others have said, absolutely not. Like Tom stated, terrible pet owners not only won't learn from their own mistakes but won't even do research to do better.
> If you knew what happened was going to happen, you would have done different to begin with.


Thank you for your reply, you certainly gave me a good laugh. I'd say I've learned from all my mistakes.


----------



## zolasmum (Apr 22, 2021)

Good luck in the future, Anthony. There is always the possibility of something happening that you couldn't possibly have foreseen, but if you are not sure about anything, people on this forum will always have the best advice for you and be glad to help. And one day you will be able to give other people help perhaps, too !
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## Anthony Willett (Apr 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Good luck in the future, Anthony. There is always the possibility of something happening that you couldn't possibly have foreseen, but if you are not sure about anything, people on this forum will always have the best advice for you and be glad to help. And one day you will be able to give other people help perhaps, too !
> Best wishes from Angie


Thank you for your kind reply


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2021)

The only BAD tortoise owner is one that fails to improve their keeping AFTER they know it's wrong.


----------

